# ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*ماذا يقول المسيح للشباب ؟*

حاولت أن أتسمع إلى همس السيد المسيح، فى إن شباب اليوم... تراه... ماذا يقول لهم؟ هلموا نضع آذاننا قرب شفتيه الطاهرتين، أو نتكئ مثل يوحنا الحبيب على صدره الرحب، لنسمع دقات قلبه الحنون، الذى يخفق بحب العالم كله.. 
ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة :  
       أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). أننى أحب كلا منكما بصدق، صدق قد يخفى عليكما، وربما قد يشوهه بعض أبنائى عمداً أو دون قصد. 
أنا أهمس إلى كل قلب فى الوجود، متجاهلاً كل الفروق الظاهرية، من جنس أو لون أو دين أو عقيدة، بل متجاهلاً كل ما يبدو عميقاً فيكم، فهذا متدين، وذاك بعيد، والثالث عنيد، والرابع مستعبد لخطية معينة.. ورغم كل هذا فأنا أهمس لكل قلب فأقول: "لاتخف لأنى فديتك، دعوت باسمك، أنت لى" (أش 1:43). 
لاتخف لأنى فديتك :  
        نعم... لاتخف يا حبيبى.. فمع أنى الإله القدير، والخالق غير المحدود، إلا أن قلبى يذوب حباً من نحو.
لاتخف منى.. فأنا الآن لا أحاكم أحداً، ولا أقاضى إنساناً.. أنا معك الآن فى زمان الحب، زمان الرحمة.. لذلك فلا تخف منى. 
لقد قال لك خدامى أننى سوف أدين المسكونة بالعدل.. وهذه حقيقة.. لكن كل ما يشتهيه قلبى هو أن تأتى إلىّ.. كما أنت.. بكل ضعفاتك، وسلبياتك، وتطلعاتك، وطموحاتك، وتمردك، وعبودياتك، تعالى كما أنت... ولاتخف.. والسبب بسيط.. لاتخف لأنى فديتك.
نعم فدمى الذى سأل من أجلك على عود الصليب، سال حباً فيك، وسدد كل ديونك.. لذلك فحينما ستقف يوماً أمام العدل الإلهى، تستطيع أن تحتج بكل ثقة وتقول: "ديونى دفعها السيد.. دفعها حين مات نيابة عنى". 
دعوتك باسمك :  
        نعم.. لا تتعجب.. أنا أعرف اسمك.. فأنا لست زعيم قطيع، ولا أبحث عن شعبية! 
أنا أحبك شخصياً، وصدقنى لو أنهم سألونى على الصليب من أجل من ستموت يارب؟ لكنت قد أجبتهم: "من أجل فلان وفلان وفلان".. وكنت سأذكر اسمك فعلاً.. حاول أن تقول الآن: يسوع مات من أجلى، فمن الطبيعى إذن أن أعيش من أجله. 
ومعرفتى باسمك ليس المقصود بها اسمك فقط، بل ظروفك وطبيعتك ومستقبلك الزمنى والأبدى، كل خلاياك، وثنايا حياتك الأرضية والأبدية، وما قابلت سوف تقابل، كل هذا أنا أعرفه. لهذا أحبك.. من أجل النجاح الذى سوف تنجحه.. ومن أجل الفشل الذى سوف يبكيك ويبكينى معك، ومن أجل كل لحظة سقوط أو نصرة.. أنا معك.. أنا فيك!!  
أنت لى :  
        لا لكى احتكرك أو أستولى عليك.. كلا.. والسبب بسيط: أننى لا نهائى.. وأى إضافة إلى مالا نهاية تساوى صفراً.. أنا لا أحتاج إليك وأنت لى تضيف إلى شيئاً.. بصراحة أنا محتاج أن أعطيك.. أعطيك حبى، وجسدى، ودمى، وخلاصى، وأبديتى، وفرحى اللامحدود. 
ابنى الحبيب... ابنتى المباركة..
أنا فى انتظاركما... بكل الحب..


----------



## antoon refaat (9 ديسمبر 2005)

بحب كلامه وبقيت اسمعله بس بالراحه عليا يا كيرو


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

كلام جميل لازم كلنا نعمل كدة يا انطون ونسمع احلى وارق كلام فى العالم كلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2005)

كلنا اذان صاغية للمسيح

الرب يباررك حبيبي


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ويبارك كل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## blackguitar (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*ايه يا واد يا كيرو انت ناطط فكل المواضيع؟*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (31 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش انا بنحب نخدم البشرية


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*انت شمعه تحترق لاجل الاخرين كيرو*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا بلاك على ذلك الكلام الجميل الذى ينطبق عليك وليس عليا


----------

